# City skylines seen from parks!



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Post your city skyline from parks, preferrably parks in the city.

Heres Singapore's skyline from Marina City Park



























From Fort Canning Park on a hill


----------



## hij2004 (May 14, 2004)

*rotterdam seen from park*


----------



## hij2004 (May 14, 2004)

why doesnt it work?? i typed







can somebody help me pleaz??


----------



## hij2004 (May 14, 2004)

*here they are*


































btw how can you make them smaller size??


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

*A few pics from Bangkok-Thailand*


----------



## coldrsx (May 12, 2004)

Edmonton,Alberta, Canada


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

By Sangho Nam ssp


----------



## zaceman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Cleveland*


----------



## hij2004 (May 14, 2004)

does anyone know how i can make those pics a smaller size??


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

hij2004 said:


> does anyone know how i can make those pics a smaller size??


 You gotta use a picture editing software for it, although some picture hosters can do it for you too.

milchi...wheres the park?? :bash:


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think Imagestation allows hotlinking hij.........use another host if possible


----------



## dumatod (Sep 19, 2003)

This picture looks *SO FRESH AND GREEN!*    
I LOVE ALL GREEN CITIES!


----------



## dumatod (Sep 19, 2003)

Seoul

Boramae Park
(Sorry, big size! Especially first one, I like seeing Children playing and enjoying the lake in the park! )


















Yoido park
( Sorry for bad quality, I took this picture as a amateur  )


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks dumatod! The pics you posted have it all too..lakes, green and skyline! kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## Toggie (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Style™ (Sep 15, 2002)

Here is a shot of Bank of America Corporate Center taken from a park right under it:










Here is a photo of the skyline as seen from Marhshal Park









photo by nostyle


----------



## alvse (Oct 18, 2003)

Perth From Kings Park

@ Day









@ Night


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

*I like this shot from Tijuana.......*


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Great shots everybody!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

2 new panos I took from Marina City Park :banana:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

This is the only picture of mine I have that shows the Milwaukee skyline from a park.










It only shows about 1/2 the skyline, and is taken from Veterans Park looking E/SE. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## The Messiah (Sep 10, 2002)

Chicago:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are a few from me

Royal Botanical Gardens, Sydney










The Domain, Sydney


----------



## DRAKKO (May 9, 2004)

sdtj said:


>




The best of all


----------



## tm308 (Jun 7, 2004)

Chicago:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

those Chicago shots are great!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Istanbul skyline seen from Sporcular Park:


----------



## TheBaseTower (May 22, 2003)

tel aviv from Yarkon park...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vancouver* from Stanley Park


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

I've always loved the view of Midtown Atlanta from Piedmont Park.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New York* from Central Park


----------



## SdR (May 4, 2004)

Rome EUR from park:


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*Buenos Aires* as seen from the "Reserva Ecologica", a natural park





























*Rosario* - another city in Argentina


----------



## Aguila Real (Sep 14, 2004)

_*Mexico City*_ from *The Chapultepec Park*:


















My municipality_* BJ*_ , from *The Sunk Park*.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne as seen From the Domain-*


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

?;<r? from various parks..this one is by spring Garden and 18th.








Rittenhouse Square
























Fairmount Park looking down the center of the Ben Franklin Parkway.








the rest are random..Love Park and City Hall's park..
























Looking over Fairmount Park from the train going north to NYC.








and just to show what was hiding beneath all those trees.








and another showing the National Park between society Hill and Old City


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

That is one one of the most attractive looking city skylines I've ever laid eyes on. I can't wait to look at this photo after a little gin. Great angle and I espcecially love the variety of flora in the foreground.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Montréal * from Mont Royal


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

montreal, melbourne and philly have a similar something. I cant quite explain.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Tijuana - Mexico


----------



## skytalk (Dec 16, 2002)

Sydney


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Bangkok*


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Beijing ok


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Perth from Kings Park:


----------



## cfx68 (Feb 27, 2004)

hij2004 said:


> btw how can you make them smaller size??


I use an image viewer called SlowView (it changed it's name to Brennigs)
It's a freeware and it allows you to resize images in diffferent formats.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/slowview.html

Also, I use Photobucket as a host to upload my pictures. I seen many members on this forum use it. I haven't had any problems with it.
http://photobucket.com/

Look into TinyPic, I seen a member using this image host.
It may be what you're looking for as far as posting smaller images. http://tinypic.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Michi (Sep 28, 2002)

Detroit from Belle Isle Park:




































From Hart Plaza


----------



## BrainWashington (May 22, 2004)

Frankfurt am Main


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

A skyline picture from a National Park. Probably the only national park with a skyline view. This is Biscayne National Park looking back towards Miami. The pic is a little small but its a cool pic anyway.


----------



## Joev (Jul 29, 2004)

Vancouver & North Vancouver from the Portside Park.


----------



## THT-United (Nov 26, 2003)

Petaling Jaya viewed from New Pantai Expressway (elevated stretch)...


----------



## ItsConanOBrien (Oct 9, 2004)

Part of the modest Portland, Maine skyline from Deering Oaks Park.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore from Marina City Park


----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm surprised no one has posted T.O. pics in here yet...


...here's a couple I took last month:


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome thread, great pics.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Canary Wharf from Greenwich Observatory*


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Ah Nice one mate, I wanna go up there at night to get some snaps, but because its summer now I've gotta go out there quite late on my own, so...  Not sure if the Park closes either.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## dudz (Jan 25, 2005)

this is the manila bayside drive (roxas blvd) with the rizal park in the foreground
photo by thecamerareturns


----------



## 3JohnnyG3 (Jun 30, 2019)

*birmingham UK*


----------

